# IH 1066 Hydro vs Geardrive



## Jonasdiscdoc (Oct 8, 2016)

What are the differences? As far as value, parts for the hydro, pros and cons, so on ....I'm used to a geardrive but never drove a hydro.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

The couple of (older) hydro tractors of any size I have been around didn't seem to do a great job of getting the horsepower to the ground. I always thought that a hydro would be the way to go with high pto load work. A hydro and a stroke counter to bale with, I'm guessing that would be a nice set up.


----------



## Jonasdiscdoc (Oct 8, 2016)

So it would also be a good tractor to pump manure or blow silage I'm guessing . Also I imagine shifting would be infinitely adjustable? are hydro parts comparably more expensive than a gear transmission?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a backhoe with the same trans as the hydro farm tractors and some parts are NLA and others are very pricey. And finding somebody who knows anything about them is tough. My backhoe will drive forward as long as there is no load on it, as soon as it gets a load it just stops. Finally found somebody who know there head from a hole in the ground and came to the conclusion that the parts and labor to split the machine and repair it will cost more than I can buy another backhoe for. Machine will reverse all day long and dig like no other, so that's what I keep it around for.


----------



## Jonasdiscdoc (Oct 8, 2016)

Well, didn't buy it so I won't have to worry about it. But thanks for the response now I know for next time.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Growing up our neighbor had an 86 hydro. Worked alright but was a fuel hog and ran on the warm side when tried to do anything taxing.


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

I've never laid eyes on one, the gear drive tractors were plentiful here back in the day. Bulletproof.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A local tiling contractor has a IH hydro on an earth auger for backfilling trench, if definitely useful for that as speeds are practically infinite.

http://www.brownbearcorp.com/Backfilling.html


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A few guys had them on feeder wagons and one guy had his on snowblower/ yard tractor.I think they have all been replaced for whatever reason.Wore out and updated.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

all those IH hydro's getting long in the tooth


----------

